# XFCE4 Port Distfiles Size?



## CalvinZA (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello,

I have constrained internet bandwidth available to me at this given time.
Therefore I would like to know approximately how much data would it require to download the distfiles before starting the download.

This is a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0
XFCE 4.8 from the FreeBSD ports collection using the command (If I am not mistaken):

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4
# make fetch-recursive
 ===> Fetching all distfiles for xfce-4.8 and dependencies
```

Thank you for those who can assist me.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 13, 2012)

There's no automated method available.

However, you can use the following to get a list of all the dependencies of a port (run in the port dir):
`# make all-depends-list`

Then check the distinfo file inside each of those port directories to get the *SIZE* in bytes for each of the files to be downloaded.  And just add them together.


----------



## CalvinZA (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you, I ran the command and it brought up all the dependencies.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

To give a bit of an idea, my distfiles contains about 4.5GB of data. But that does include a couple of big files from games/alienarena and a few other games.


----------

